# Got myself into a Fine Problem



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.
Not really sure what to do, how to handle this.
Im a 22 Year Old Beer Delivery Guy, got no Prospects in life to date, other than I can outdrink Most People.
I really dont think im in a position to be a Father...She already has one, single parent, Kid's never see its father.
I dont want to be like that, but at the Same time, I know I wont be a good father, seeing as how im still a kid myself
and have no college education and am Stuck at a Shitty Job.

Any Advice? My mind is blank right now. Kinda of in shock Actually...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Um...wow Gordeez, never woulda seen this coming from you....lol.. Now you see why drinking is verrrrrry badddddd.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

damn mofo, i dunno if u believe in anythig like this but is an abortion an option?
if not you gotta bite the bullet, step up and do your duty. there is time to look for a job a good job where the pay and prospects are good, dont be with the girl but support ur kid and be there for him/her!!!!

remeber kids.... dont be a fool; wrap your tool


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

To be VERY VERY honest man....

I was in the same boat as you. I didnt have a drunken one night stand or anything but me and my girl did not expect it.

I thought i was gonna be a horrible father that was gonna bartend nightclubs his whole life.

Trust me... If you wanna be a good dad..then let nature take its course. You'll soon realize that even without a full college education you can still find a decent job that pays more than what u do now. Or reality will kick in and you'll realize " Hey..maybe i need a 2nd job ".

As long as your willing to sacrifice for your soon to be child...you can make it work.

Good luck man


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im not sure if he agrees with abortion i think he might be a republican and in that case everyone is screwed hahahaa, no seriuosly get an abortion, but first ask yourself if your ready to be a father not whether you think youll be a good one!!! if you are ready youll be great. if your not ready then it wasnt meant to be and hopefuly shell be down with that otherwise you just signed a life sentence of fighting and grief. good luck to you no matter what happens and whether you a dem. or republican, and next time for all you lil soldiers of war out there "before you go into the jungle of love, put a helmut on that soldier"!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

DO NOT ASK HER FOR AN ABORTION. 
Thats a horrible thing to do, and she'll never forget it.

Im not goin to add anything more because it would be cliche and just what people are supposed to say. Just good luck!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Um...wow Gordeez, never woulda seen this coming from you....lol.. Now you see why drinking is verrrrrry badddddd.


ditto


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> *DO NOT ASK HER FOR AN ABORTION. *
> Thats a horrible thing to do, and she'll never forget it.
> 
> Im not goin to add anything more because it would be cliche and just what people are supposed to say. Just good luck!


She kinda brought it up.








If I go with that plan, which im thinking I would, cause I always said I would, Im have to save up like $350, thats a months drinking Budget. But seriously, Im'a ask my MOther tomorrow, see what she thinks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

> She kinda brought it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good man, I didnt mean in it in a bad way. Good call goin to your mother though


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.
> Not really sure what to do, how to handle this.
> Im a 22 Year Old Beer Delivery Guy, got no Prospects in life to date, other than I can outdrink Most People.
> I really dont think im in a position to be a Father...She already has one, single parent, Kid's never see its father.
> ...


You knocked up a single mom?
Bro. you're screwed for 18 years. 
In most states, you will be responsible for your child as well as her first child.
S.M. are the most fertile creature on this planet, you can get them pregnanat just sitting next to one. Thats why I wouldn't be caught dead being in the same room with an S.M. 
You can't get an abortion because she carries the fetus. She's got total control of you. Its a trap, get a good lawyer now. But then she might be a great wife for you to start a family.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would definately talk with the girl. Let her know that you support any decision she has to make. Also discuss whats good for the kid, but also the both of you. Like you said, you don't think you're ready. I'm not gonna say, don't have sex if you don't think you're ready for a kid. But see what she wants to do, keep the kid, adoption, abortion, etc.

It appears in the situation you're in, you don't want to have a kid. I don;t want to be like, abortion. But maybe thats in best interest for everyone. I'd think adoption would be better though. If you cannot give the kid a good life, at least don't take it away from him/her.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

happy to hear that you are both down with the abortion and yes i think dannyboy said its messed up to aske her for an abortion so i would have asked her if she wanted it first i guess but since you have both come to the agreement on one i would like to say congradulations and try to be more careful next time and keep in mind while money is needed to support a family its not needed for love and im sure if you both wanted this baby you could have made it work. hope you feel better and more realaxed now, take care bud


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

id go with the abortion if your not going to be a good father. THats how we get those drugies as kids and the ones always gettin in trouble


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id go for adoption. That way if you have a change in heart its not too late to say you want to care for the child, if you dont the baby still lives and will go to a good home.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nvm i aint goin to start a huge fight


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Id go for adoption. That way if you have a change in heart its not too late to say you want to care for the child, if you dont the baby still lives and will go to a good home.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

gordezz...from one drunk fool to another...tell her to get herself a dam abortion...no need a little baby, dont want a little baby, u be too drunk to take care of a little baby...so scrap it man...hehe and good job knoking her up!...atleast u no everything still wroking good down there and the alcohol hasnt fuked everything up...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

grow the hell up miro how much more inmature could you be? honestly, have sme simpathy for him


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Keep the kid name it Gordeez Jr, teach him how its done.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> grow the hell up miro how much more inmature could you be? honestly, *have sme simpathy for him*


No need for sympathy. Just...I dont know, I had to get this off my chest.


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

i went through that decided on the same option paid the 500 and i thought it through a lot and was the best option no matter what anyone else thinks may not be morally right but neither one of us were mature enough to take care of another livign being at the time and probably not even now...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

djcyborg said:


> i went through that decided on the same option paid the 500 and i thought it through a lot and was the best option no matter what anyone else thinks may not be morally right but neither one of us were mature enough to take care of another livign being at the time and probably not even now...


im on the same boat. It wont be about me, it'd be about the kid, and If I cant take care of it, I dont think the GOverment should take care of my ''problem'', cause I fucked up.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

ok no sympathy but if you cant man up and be a good father id get either abortion or adaption so that what ever happens its in the best intrest of everybody together


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Stop drinking and clean up your life and be the best dad you can be. Now you have to act in the best interest of the child and mother. You're starting a new chapter in your life and I know you're going to be a great dad and your child will have a bright future because of you.


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think guys like you should be reproducing at this point in your life


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

wasnt showing no sympathy, was trying to cheer him up actually...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You have read several different opinions here..And all of which have a different path you take.
They are all good in their own ways too.

I agree with the abortion or adoption. If your not in a position to be responsible for another life, then I don't think you should do it. I believe Quality of Life is extremely important.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Gordeez has proven himself a real man with this thing.

im always one to try and look on the lighter side of things. if you DO get an abortion...and decide you want a kid after...you can always make more


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Yo*u have read several different opinions here..And all of which have a different path you take.
> They are all good in their own ways too.*
> 
> I agree with the abortion or adoption. If your not in a position to be responsible for another life, then I don't think you should do it. I believe Quality of Life is extremely important.


Inddeed the easopn for thi post


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, didn't see that coming.

If you don't think you're ready, adoption is what I'd do.

Best of luck man, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if you end up paying money for whatever it it...

we should start a gordeez beer charity


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

was she a good lay...


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

your gonna have to add dady to end of yer signature!
gordeez p-fury's resident drunk alcoholic pimp daddy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Marry her and raise the child, or you will be disowned from your family and forever be a disgrace!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Yo*u have read several different opinions here..And all of which have a different path you take.
> They are all good in their own ways too.*
> 
> I agree with the abortion or adoption. If your not in a position to be responsible for another life, then I don't think you should do it. I believe Quality of Life is extremely important.


Inddeed the easopn for thi post








[/quote]

What did we say about drinking?!?


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't agree with abortions in the reason you would use it for. but thats all im saying good bye thread.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> I don't agree with abortions in the reason you would use it for. but thats all im saying good bye thread.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

dude you basically have two choices...step up to the plate or have an abortion. Nothing wrong with either but dont leave it up to pfury to make a choice for you. This board is not the place where a choice like this should be made.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> dude you basically have two choices...step up to the plate or have an abortion. Nothing wrong with either but dont leave it up to pfury to make a choice for you. This board is not the place where a choice like this should be made.


haha, he does have a point, this is a horrible place for advice like this.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peerahnya said:


> dude you basically have two choices...step up to the plate or have an abortion. Nothing wrong with either but dont leave it up to pfury to make a choice for you. This board is not the place where a choice like this should be made.


haha, he does have a point, this is a horrible place for advice like this.
[/quote]
I dont really think it is. IMO, It's always good to hear other opinions..

Im'a have lunch with my Mother







, and see what she say's about this problem today


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

You did the right thing by being honest with your parents, and thank f**k your on the same page with this chick, things could get really messy if you both wanted different things.
Crap like this is part of growing up and we all have to go through it at some point.
Good luck with whatever option you choose gordeez








DA


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

At 22 years of age, it may be time to make a decision without Mommy.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

The question no one has asked: are you sure its yours? Perhaps this chick has seen more shaft than an elevator. Now I ain't saying she's a gold digger.....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

howd you get a girl pregnate when sperm so drunk

it swims backwards


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

just push her down some stairs. that will take care of it........j/k


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Devon amazon said:


> The question no one has asked: are you sure its yours? Perhaps this chick has seen more shaft than an elevator. Now I ain't saying she's a gold digger.....


That was the FIRST thing I asked her.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

already has one ? so your the second person to be conned it seems. do you know any hitmen ?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Natt King Shoal said:


> The question no one has asked: are you sure its yours? Perhaps this chick has seen more shaft than an elevator. *Now I ain't saying she's a gold digger.....*


...but she aint messin' with no broke n***a...

good luck Gordeez. parents always know whats best...well most of the time.lol.


----------



## andred (Nov 11, 2005)

Good Luck with the decision. I went thru this with my ex g/f about 3 and a half years ago. She ended up having an abortion. I'm not going to try to sway you either way on it, but I will say it is a good idea to think things through as long as you can and make sure you make the right choices for you and for her. When I was in the situation an abortion seemed like the easiest thing and the most reasonable (my g/f was only 18) but it ended up becoming something that changed her life forever and something I have regretted ever since. Not saying that that's everyone, but it was my experience.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Im sorry to hear about this problem man,that's alot of stress to deal with. If abortion is an option then I believe that's likely the best choice for both of you. However if it isnt you're gonna have to be responsable and make sure your kid grows up properly. I had a condom break once, and before we(my gf and I)got confirmation that she wasn't pregnant,man...the sun didn't rise,it was one of the most stressful times in my life so I can only imagine what you're goin' through. Whatever you chose to do i'm sure you'll make the right choice and work through it. Good luck amigo


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Im sorry to hear about this problem man,that's alot of stress to deal with. If abortion is an option then I believe that's likely the best choice for both of you. However if it isnt you're gonna have to be responsable and make sure your kid grows up properly. I had a condom break once, and before we(my gf and I)got confirmation that she wasn't pregnant,man...the sun didn't rise,it was one of the most stressful times in my life so I can only imagine what you're goin' through. Whatever you chose to do i'm sure you'll make the right choice and work through it. Good luck amigo


Right on. I think we both agreed what to do, only I got to pay for it
Looks like imacut back on my $100 a week alcohol Budget


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

make sure its really your baby first paternity test


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Did you remember... Cover your stump before you hump? Before you attack her, wrap your whacker? Don't be silly, protect your willy? When in doubt, shroud your spout? Don't be a loner, cover your boner. You can't go wrong if you shield your dong? If you're not going to sack it, go home and whack it? If you think she's spunky, cover your monkey. If you slip between her thighs, be sure to condomize? It will be sweeter if you wrap your peter? She won't get sick if you wrap your dick? If you go into heat, package your meat? While you're undressing venus, dress up your penis? When you take off her pants and blouse, slip up your trouser mouse? Especially in December, gift wrap your member? Never, never deck her with an unwrapped pecker? Don't be a fool, vulcanize your tool? The right selection will protect your erection? Wrap it in foil before checking her oil? A crank with armor will never harm her? No glove, no love!

If so... Abortion or adoption. Seeing as how she already has a kid, adoption is probably a slim possibility. Given that it's Texas, abortion is probably a slim possibility.

Good luck being a dad.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this reminds me of the song gold digger.......... lets hope she isnt one........

then after 18 years u find out it wasnt urs


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

go to maury and see if ur the father when its born


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> go to maury and see if ur the father when its born


you are NOT the father of baby Jack Daniel


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> Im sorry to hear about this problem man,that's alot of stress to deal with. If abortion is an option then I believe that's likely the best choice for both of you. However if it isnt you're gonna have to be responsable and make sure your kid grows up properly. I had a condom break once, and before we(my gf and I)got confirmation that she wasn't pregnant,man...the sun didn't rise,it was one of the most stressful times in my life so I can only imagine what you're goin' through. Whatever you chose to do i'm sure you'll make the right choice and work through it. Good luck amigo


Right on. I think we both agreed what to do, only I got to pay for it
Looks like imacut back on my $100 a week alcohol Budget
[/quote]

I do not agree with that decision. But it is not mine to make.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

it's a good thing I am not a man, I'd be knocking up lot of diffrent girls and being even happy about it.. it's a whole diffrent story when you're on the other side


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.
> Not really sure what to do, how to handle this.
> Im a 22 Year Old Beer Delivery Guy, got no Prospects in life to date, other than I can outdrink Most People.
> I really dont think im in a position to be a Father...She already has one, single parent, Kid's never see its father.
> ...


ABORTION























SINGLE MOTHERS ARE A NO NO









THEY WILL TRAP YOUR ASS, THEY ALREADY HAVE ONE WHY NOT HAVE 2... MORE CHILD SUPPORT.......

DUDE PRAY FOR ABORTION... TELL HER YOU HAVE A LONG FAMILY HISTORY OF MENTAL RETARDATION AND THE CHILD HAS A 40% CHANCE OF BEING REATARDED.....

GOOD LUCK BRO......

JUST SAY NO TO SINGLE MOMS...........................


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

armac said:


> At 22 years of age, it may be time to make a decision without Mommy.


I think so too. I was 17 and already in the Marine Corps.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Clay said:


> At 22 years of age, it may be time to make a decision without Mommy.


I think so too. I was 17 and already in the Marine Corps.
[/quote]
I was 17 and I was already drinking.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Do some research on abortion and see if thats really what you want done to your future son or daughter.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

its not that bad...they suked it out with a little tube...little fetus goes flying out...and into a jar...its like cleaning a fish tank...use a syphon!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Im sorry to hear about this problem man,that's alot of stress to deal with. If abortion is an option then I believe that's likely the best choice for both of you. However if it isnt you're gonna have to be responsable and make sure your kid grows up properly. I had a condom break once, and *before we(my gf and I)got confirmation that she wasn't pregnant,man...the sun didn't rise,*it was one of the most stressful times in my life so I can only imagine what you're goin' through. Whatever you chose to do i'm sure you'll make the right choice and work through it. Good luck amigo


i always wrap my thwacker, but one time my gf and i had a scare. and FGFA put it perfectly with that bit right there. i was so stressed, and so was she. that was a very dark time, not too much fun. but then we got confirmation and i was jumping around doing a fancy irish jig.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.


You actually met a girl who can drink until *you *look good? Marry her!

J/K









This is really a tough place you're in. I won't judge any decision you make, other than abandoning the situation.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Well she will have you by your Balls know thats she's preg.








sounds like youll be ok just take one day at a time .
maybee cut back on the partying and try to make some goals for yourself.

regards
Bubba


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Clay said:


> At 22 years of age, it may be time to make a decision without Mommy.


I think so too. I was 17 and already in the Marine Corps.
[/quote]

congratulations,you've both missed the point completly,better luck next time


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

is she hot?.. drinkign is not bad, dont listen to them..


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

i dont no man...i never wrap...and my gf aint on the pill...i never get a scared...not the type of sh*t i worry bout...but personaly i dont think i work no more...drugs and alcohol mind friend...oh and losta poutine.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmmm if she was drunk enough or slutty enough to sleep with you on a one night stand, who says she didn't sleep with a bunch of other guys? If she does not choose to abort or adopt out the child (i'm not going to bring my personal views in on this one because it is your and her choice on the matter), I'd definately say go for a genetic paternal test. A friend of mine in HS thought he got some girl he went home from a club with pregnant. They did amniocentisis testing or something and guess what, the baby wasn't even his! She flipped out and ended up giving up three other names that were possible fathers... My friend told me that none of them ended up testing in the clear either.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> At 22 years of age, it may be time to make a decision without Mommy.


I think so too. I was 17 and already in the Marine Corps.
[/quote]

congratulations,you've both missed the point completly,better luck next time








[/quote]

Thanks for clearing things up..I was referring to the fact that adults should make their own decisions







As far as I could tell Mommy was not involved







You brag about being the "forum drunk" now be a man and take care your responsibilities


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Gordeez, 
Is she mexican? I speak from personal experiences. Mexican chicks are pretty and a great lay but they make horrible wives.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> Gordeez,
> Is she mexican? I speak from personal experiences. Mexican chicks are pretty and a great lay but they make horrible wives.


Are you speaking from experience? My wife is from Nuevo Leon, best lady I have ever met. You need to stay away from the Border Girls


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

armac said:


> Gordeez,
> Is she mexican? I speak from personal experiences. Mexican chicks are pretty and a great lay but they make horrible wives.


Are you speaking from experience? My wife is from Nuevo Leon, best lady I have ever met. You need to stay away from the Border Girls









[/quote]

K let me rephrase that. I met a mexican women who screwed me over hard. I really meant tat as a joke and apologize if i offended you at all. I myself prefer latin women.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Gordeez,
> Is she mexican? I speak from personal experiences. Mexican chicks are pretty and a great lay but they make horrible wives.


I honestly stay away from mexican chicks. I've done a few of em, but I prefer the white ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Deez, dont you think you are goin at this kinda...irresponsibly? Telling random people on a forum...making jokes about having to drink less...etc?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

you will be dumpin a tank for a playpen,


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, are you out of the woods yet? Your situation is a nightmare!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's up to you, bro. Do you want to be tied to this chick and her other kid and yours for the rest of your life? If so, man up. Clean yourself up, stop drinking so much, go to college and work hard and you'll be fine. If not, give her $400 and tell her to take care of it herself at the clinic. You don't even know for sure it's yours...so you can wait to see if you are the father and then decide to man up, but if you are then you have no other choice at that point, not like you can decide to abort after the baby is born.

Those are the three options I see. Good luck yo.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.
> Not really sure what to do, how to handle this.
> Im a 22 Year Old Beer Delivery Guy, got no Prospects in life to date, other than I can outdrink Most People.
> I really dont think im in a position to be a Father...She already has one, single parent, Kid's never see its father.
> ...


WOW!!!!
I just saw this . **Straches head ** How do you know if the baby is yours







????? What I have wrote below pertains to if the baby is yours . If it isnt ...........Ill pm you my thoughts on that .

Well Rule Numero Uno'.................Never date single mothers or even BANG them , they got pregnant one time already and now look , she got herself prego again , and now its your turn down the road .

2) Well you sure have put yourself in a postion to be a father now . Why not make the most of it, if you are considering having a baby , they are precious thing in life .

You said it yourself already , you didnt want to be like that other bum and leave the child . My brother had a child @ age 21 he is now 26 and married and my nephew is one of if not the best things in my life I have at this time . They are fine and you will be too , you just have to set your priorities straight now .

3) Man Up Homie , you play you pay . Be a Father , Shine in the face of adversity . I know you can do it .







Go out there and do something with your life that will prosper . Here is a great example of a wake-up-call in life .

Im here if ya need me my friend , you will be fine and pull through


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.
> Not really sure what to do, how to handle this.
> Im a 22 Year Old Beer Delivery Guy, got no Prospects in life to date, other than I can outdrink Most People.
> I really dont think im in a position to be a Father...She already has one, single parent, Kid's never see its father.
> ...


WOW!!!!
I just saw this . **Straches head ** How do you know if the baby is yours







????? What I have wrote below pertains to if the baby is yours . If it isnt ...........Ill pm you my thoughts on that .

Well Rule Numero Uno'.................Never date single mothers or even BANG them , they got pregnant one time already and now look , she got herself prego again , and now its your turn down the road .

2) Well you sure have put yourself in a postion to be a father now . Why not make the most of it, if you are considering having a baby , they are precious thing in life .

You said it yourself already , you didnt want to be like that other bum and leave the child . My brother had a child @ age 21 he is now 26 and married and my nephew is one of if not the best things in my life I have at this time . They are fine and you will be too , you just have to set your priorities straight now .

3) Man Up Homie , you play you pay . Be a Father , Shine in the face of adversity . I know you can do it .







Go out there and do something with your life that will prosper . Here is a great example of a wake-up-call in life .

Im here if ya need me my friend , you will be fine and pull through








[/quote]

Hoo-ra Harley. Good post!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hey, eating green papaya will give an abortion to the girl. did you know that??? i dont know why people would be spending hundreds of dollars on a painful @$$ abortion when they can eat some green papaya, including the seeds and they'll get an almost natural abortion. and it also forces the period to come out too.

just my 2 cents, yes i have tried it. and my girl did get her peiod.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.
> Not really sure what to do, how to handle this.
> Im a 22 Year Old Beer Delivery Guy, got no Prospects in life to date, other than I can outdrink Most People.
> I really dont think im in a position to be a Father...She already has one, single parent, Kid's never see its father.
> ...


WOW!!!!
I just saw this . **Straches head ** How do you know if the baby is yours







????? What I have wrote below pertains to if the baby is yours . If it isnt ...........Ill pm you my thoughts on that .

Well Rule Numero Uno'.................Never date single mothers or even BANG them , they got pregnant one time already and now look , she got herself prego again , and now its your turn down the road .

2) Well you sure have put yourself in a postion to be a father now . Why not make the most of it, if you are considering having a baby , they are precious thing in life .

You said it yourself already , you didnt want to be like that other bum and leave the child . My brother had a child @ age 21 he is now 26 and married and my nephew is one of if not the best things in my life I have at this time . They are fine and you will be too , you just have to set your priorities straight now .

3) Man Up Homie , you play you pay . Be a Father , Shine in the face of adversity . I know you can do it .







Go out there and do something with your life that will prosper . Here is a great example of a wake-up-call in life .

Im here if ya need me my friend , you will be fine and pull through








[/quote]

Exactly................


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Have you gone to check for HIV yet?
hmm... how strange that your verbal child support proposal was agreed so quick.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Round Head said:


> Have you gone to check for HIV yet?
> hmm... how strange that your verbal child support proposal was agreed so quick.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hmmm if she was drunk enough or slutty enough to sleep with you on a one night stand, who says she didn't sleep with a bunch of other guys? If she does not choose to abort or adopt out the child (i'm not going to bring my personal views in on this one because it is your and her choice on the matter), I'd definately say go for a genetic paternal test. *A friend of mine in HS thought he got some girl he went home from a club with pregnant. They did amniocentisis testing or something and guess what, the baby wasn't even his! She flipped out and ended up giving up three other names that were possible fathers... My friend told me that none of them ended up testing in the clear either.*


can anybody say "Take it to the Maury show???"lol.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Well, come to find out, after a drunken night, someone ended up knocked up...By me.
> Not really sure what to do, how to handle this.
> Im a 22 Year Old Beer Delivery Guy, got no Prospects in life to date, other than I can outdrink Most People.
> I really dont think im in a position to be a Father...She already has one, single parent, Kid's never see its father.
> ...


WOW!!!!
I just saw this . **Straches head ** How do you know if the baby is yours







????? What I have wrote below pertains to if the baby is yours . If it isnt ...........Ill pm you my thoughts on that .

Well Rule Numero Uno'.................Never date single mothers or even BANG them , they got pregnant one time already and now look , she got herself prego again , and now its your turn down the road .

2) Well you sure have put yourself in a postion to be a father now . Why not make the most of it, if you are considering having a baby , they are precious thing in life .

You said it yourself already , you didnt want to be like that other bum and leave the child . My brother had a child @ age 21 he is now 26 and married and my nephew is one of if not the best things in my life I have at this time . They are fine and you will be too , you just have to set your priorities straight now .

3) Man Up Homie , you play you pay . Be a Father , Shine in the face of adversity . I know you can do it .







Go out there and do something with your life that will prosper . Here is a great example of a wake-up-call in life .

Im here if ya need me my friend , you will be fine and pull through








[/quote]

Hoo-ra Harley. Good post!








[/quote]

i say get a DNA test just to be sure its yours.. never know man... letus know when your going to be on springer or maury


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

hope every thing works out G...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> hey, eating green papaya will give an abortion to the girl. did you know that??? i dont know why people would be spending hundreds of dollars on a painful @$$ abortion when they can eat some green papaya, including the seeds and they'll get an almost natural abortion. and it also forces the period to come out too.
> 
> just my 2 cents, yes i have tried it. and my girl did get her peiod.


Really? Green Papaya???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Im going to hang aorund, to see what the outcome of the situation is like.
> I dont love her or nothing of that crazy sort.
> She said she wants to wait till after the Holidays now...Before she said she was going to check up on it monday.


I would hang around , she has you by your balls right now , Dont do anything to piss her off if you intend to not have this baby , be there for her in everyway and you will get passed this time in your life .

I understand you dont love her , who loves women these days







but she has your child in her tummmy if it is yours and that says something now .

Your last statement would have me worried a bit , If your not going to keep , getting to a doctor the soonest is for the best , even if she isnt wanting to give up she should see a doctor . Dont pro-long the situation until its too late , deal with it face forward .

Good Luck .


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > Im going to hang aorund, to see what the outcome of the situation is like.
> > I dont love her or nothing of that crazy sort.
> > She said she wants to wait till after the Holidays now...Before she said she was going to check up on it monday.
> 
> ...


Yea, she pretty much has me by the Nuts.
And yes, that last statement has me worried ALOT. Would made me drink, If I wasnt a drunk.









But honestly, Im at the point to where, if she wants to have it, then find, i'll be there FOR THE KID.
Iuf she doesnt, well that will float my boat as well. Basically, its just me playing the waiting game to see what she's actually going to do.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> > Im going to hang aorund, to see what the outcome of the situation is like.
> > I dont love her or nothing of that crazy sort.
> > She said she wants to wait till after the Holidays now...Before she said she was going to check up on it monday.
> 
> ...


Yea, she pretty much has me by the Nuts.
And yes, that last statement has me worried ALOT. Would made me drink, If I wasnt a drunk.:laugh:

But honestly, Im at the point to where, if she wants to have it, then find, i'll be there FOR THE KID.
Iuf she doesnt, well that will float my boat as well. Basically, its just me playing the waiting game to see what she's actually going to do.
[/quote]

i dont know man with that kind of attitutde you should just bend over and take it..

i would be more proactive to a) find out if it is yours before you get any more involved b) find out what she intends to do if it is yours ..

this is not a sit and wait kind of situation, holidays or not you need to sort this thing out..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> a) find out if it is yours before you get any more involved
> b) find out what she intends to do if it is yours ..


Yes do you even know if its yours yet ?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

abortion?

or be the best father u can be?

pray?

run away?

those are probably your ptions.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, if you don't want this baby, take action right away, I mean RIGHT AWAY!

This isn't a problem that will go away. This is your LIFE!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> hey, eating green papaya will give an abortion to the girl. did you know that??? i dont know why people would be spending hundreds of dollars on a painful @$$ abortion when they can eat some green papaya, including the seeds and they'll get an almost natural abortion. and it also forces the period to come out too.
> 
> just my 2 cents, yes i have tried it. and my girl did get her peiod.


Really? Green Papaya???
[/quote]

yes really. if you google it up, it'll tell you its the most dangerous fruit to eat while pregnant. Even my mom told me too. you can either just swallow the seeds or wipe the papaya skin on the belly. I tried that crap and oh my gawd!!!! it tasted like burning....but it was downable.

just get some water and make her drink that with the seeds mixed in. and i garantee that later on that night she will get her period.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> hey, eating green papaya will give an abortion to the girl. did you know that??? i dont know why people would be spending hundreds of dollars on a painful @$$ abortion when they can eat some green papaya, including the seeds and they'll get an almost natural abortion. and it also forces the period to come out too.
> 
> just my 2 cents, yes i have tried it. and my girl did get her peiod.


Keep dreaming pal.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Gordeez,
> Is she mexican? I speak from personal experiences. Mexican chicks are pretty and a great lay but they make horrible wives.


My Wife Cooks and Cleans and Also went back to school and Recieved Her Masters Degree.
I love The Mexican Woman


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Gordeez,
> Is she mexican? I speak from personal experiences. Mexican chicks are pretty and a great lay but they make horrible wives.


My Wife Cooks and Cleans and Also went back to school and Recieved Her Masters Degree.
I love The Mexican Woman








[/quote]










Probably depends on the individual... but either way... it doesnt seem like you should even think about marrying this chick...


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

you dumb ass







be a man and do whats right, you fucked up :rasp:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont know man, I think every chick KNOWS when she will get pregnant. I dont believe in that "it was an accident" BS. She baited and caught you man... and obviously, she has done it to another guy too... sux


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> hey, eating green papaya will give an abortion to the girl. did you know that??? i dont know why people would be spending hundreds of dollars on a painful @$$ abortion when they can eat some green papaya, including the seeds and they'll get an almost natural abortion. and it also forces the period to come out too.
> 
> just my 2 cents, yes i have tried it. and my girl did get her peiod.


Keep dreaming pal.
[/quote]

i'd like to know your reason. in different parts of asia, they use green papaya to induce abortion. and it forces a woman's period out. and i see ur s/n so i assume u know a good thing or 2. i really did try it on my gf and it really did bring her period out. and then the next day it stopped, then the next day it started up again. that was months and months ago. and she still gets her period so she's not pregnant.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> hey, eating green papaya will give an abortion to the girl. did you know that??? i dont know why people would be spending hundreds of dollars on a painful @$$ abortion when they can eat some green papaya, including the seeds and they'll get an almost natural abortion. and it also forces the period to come out too.
> 
> just my 2 cents, yes i have tried it. and my girl did get her peiod.


Keep dreaming pal.
[/quote]

i'd like to know your reason. in different parts of asia, they use green papaya to induce abortion. and it forces a woman's period out. and i see ur s/n so i assume u know a good thing or 2. i really did try it on my gf and it really did bring her period out. and then the next day it stopped, then the next day it started up again. that was months and months ago. and she still gets her period so she's not pregnant.
[/quote]

stress can delay a womans period, so the fact that she ate this fruit and then convinced herself it would help may have alleviated the stress and caused her menstrual period to jump back on track.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I dont know man, I think every chick KNOWS when she will get pregnant. I dont believe in that "it was an accident" BS. She baited and caught you man... and obviously, she has done it to another guy too... sux


are you serious?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> hey, eating green papaya will give an abortion to the girl. did you know that??? i dont know why people would be spending hundreds of dollars on a painful @$$ abortion when they can eat some green papaya, including the seeds and they'll get an almost natural abortion. and it also forces the period to come out too.
> 
> just my 2 cents, yes i have tried it. and my girl did get her peiod.


if you belive that about the papaya i know a banker from south africe that will make you millions of dollars just give me your email addy and account info..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> I dont know man, I think every chick KNOWS when she will get pregnant. I dont believe in that "it was an accident" BS. She baited and caught you man... and obviously, she has done it to another guy too... sux


are you serious?








[/quote]

She knows that she is not taking BC pills etc... there is no way for a man to know these things.

Also, MOST women go through a period in their lives where they WANT a baby. They just pick a guy to have it with if they are not in a relationship. Now I am talking about females above a certain age...

Women stop taking the pill or, in some cases, pop the condom. Many things can happen.

but in the end, it is all up to the woman if she gets pregnant or if she has a baby.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

abortions are fucked up...adoption is way better of an alternative...dont kill a child because you werent responsible enough to take care of it. one day that child will have a life, a job, a car...etc....give it a chance.

abortion=


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I dont know man, I think every chick KNOWS when she will get pregnant. I dont believe in that "it was an accident" BS. She baited and caught you man... and obviously, she has done it to another guy too... sux


are you serious?








[/quote]

She knows that she is not taking BC pills etc... there is no way for a man to know these things.

Also, MOST women go through a period in their lives where they WANT a baby. They just pick a guy to have it with if they are not in a relationship. Now I am talking about females above a certain age...

Women stop taking the pill or, in some cases, pop the condom. Many things can happen.

but in the end, it is all up to the woman if she gets pregnant or if she has a baby.
[/quote]









Yeah we're just one big conspiracy...... *insert X-Files music*


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

How did this end Brujo?

Shopping for babyclothes already, or were you forced to quit drinking due to unforeseen expenses...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> How did this end Brujo?
> 
> Shopping for babyclothes already, or were you forced to quit drinking due to unforeseen expenses...


maybe his drinking contest was against this hiz O he knocked up?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

IMO

if your not man enough to take care of a kid now......

Keep your dick in your pants till you are.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, after talking about it, and talking about it, and talking about it,
I wanted to keep it. But She didn't, seeing as how she already
has a kid, and the Dad is nowhere to be found.
At first, I wasnt Jolly about it, till I talked to my MOTHER, and she said would
help me out anyway, so that kinda made me want to go through with it, but in the end,
she didnt want to go through with it, (and I respect that) and WE went and got the abortion, and I havent talked to her since. Not that im mad or anything about it, but, I dont know...Could've been something good for me...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Brujo said:


> Well, after talking about it, and talking about it, and talking about it,
> I wanted to keep it. But She didn't, seeing as how she already
> has a kid, and the Dad is nowhere to be found.
> At first, I wasnt Jolly about it, till I talked to my MOTHER, and she said would
> ...


???

you dont have a kid to force you to be responsable, not a good idea..

you need to be ready for something that will change your life like that..


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm glad the situation got resolved, imo the abortion was the way to go. You're just not ready to have a child yet and certainly not in a hard situation already.

Wrap your pecker next time


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I'm glad the situation got resolved, imo the abortion was the way to go. You're just not ready to have a child yet and certainly not in a hard situation already.
> 
> Wrap your pecker next time


Please think this through better. No offence at all! I was like this before.. but seriously, a human life was ended.. 
I'm glad it wasn't me... or u!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wrap that shiz twice next time. You lucked it once so count your blessings.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

i dont know, i dont share the belief of some past posters that having an abortion is baby killing, especially if it is done quick before any development as it should, same with the morning after pill, ive never gotten a woman pregnant but i wouldnt consider it taking a life if it is done early, same reason why i completely support stem cell research, i guess like most things it's personal opinion


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Well, after talking about it, and talking about it, and talking about it,
> I wanted to keep it. But She didn't, seeing as how she already
> has a kid, and the Dad is nowhere to be found.
> At first, I wasnt Jolly about it, till I talked to my MOTHER, and she said would
> ...


???

you dont have a kid to force you to be responsable, not a good idea..

you need to be ready for something that will change your life like that..
[/quote]

Oh ya, God forbid that something huge in someones life were to happen and caused them to have to change.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Brujo said:


> Well, after talking about it, and talking about it, and talking about it,
> I wanted to keep it. But She didn't, seeing as how she already
> has a kid, and the Dad is nowhere to be found.
> At first, I wasnt Jolly about it, till I talked to my MOTHER, and she said would
> ...


Im not trying to be mean but that just really ruined my day. It saddens me that someone gets fucked up and makes a mistake and then kills their child because they arent 'grown up enough'. If you arent mature enough to have a baby, you arent mature enough to have sex. Im very sorry if im coming off rude, ive never considered my self completley against abortion though after taking the time to read this entire thread and seeing that reply you made today just makes me feel like sh*t. I dont know what to say because im sure (or hoping) that you know what you have done and already feel like sh*t because of it. Im out of words man.....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> Well, after talking about it, and talking about it, and talking about it,
> I wanted to keep it. But She didn't, seeing as how she already
> has a kid, and the Dad is nowhere to be found.
> At first, I wasnt Jolly about it, till I talked to my MOTHER, and she said would
> ...


???

you dont have a kid to force you to be responsable, not a good idea..

you need to be ready for something that will change your life like that..
[/quote]

Oh ya, God forbid that something huge in someones life were to happen and caused them to have to change.








[/quote]

maybe in a perfect world when something happens people suddlen change there entire life and automatically become responsable but too many people say o yeah this will be good and chnage my life and a few months or years later there still f*ck ups but now they have a kid that will be a mess to..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just wanted to say sorry to hear the end result. I dont believe in abortion but hey that's my opinion. Maybe now you should stop being a child and grow up, and not get drunk as much. Clearly drinking got you in a jam, that may or may not haunt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sadboy said:


> Just wanted to say sorry to hear the end result. I dont believe in abortion but hey that's my opinion. Maybe now you should stop being a child and grow up, and not get drunk as much. Clearly drinking got you in a jam, that may or may not haunt you for the rest of your life.


Well, it's not entirely the boozes fault, as I first thought and made it sound.
It was an OLD Condom, my Dumbass used. But still...


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Brujo said:


> Just wanted to say sorry to hear the end result. I dont believe in abortion but hey that's my opinion. Maybe now you should stop being a child and grow up, and not get drunk as much. Clearly drinking got you in a jam, that may or may not haunt you for the rest of your life.


Well, it's not entirely the boozes fault, as I first thought and made it sound.
It was an OLD Condom, my Dumbass used. But still...
[/quote]
I dont see why you would reject a childs life for your mistake... You never know what could have been...


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well iam not happy with ur choice, iam 100% not for abortion, in overall what i think in these sistuations is that if a guy wants p*ssy and she becomes pregante, be a f*cking MAN, stand up and rasie the child , dont run and hind in the corror, if ur old eoung to bang some chick , i think ur old eought to rasie a child , my mom was a teen mother first kid at 17 miscareage, then she had my brother at 19 , ya my mom said it was hard, along with my dad , he felt stupid, but he stayed, u need to make best out of the situation....

im not saying ur a p*ssy man , iam happy that u changed ur mind, but shes the one walking aound for 9 mouths with a watermelon, but iam happy that it wasnt ur desicion..

hopefully everything gose good with u and her


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont htink it really matters what any of us think, this was between him and the hoe and they did what they felt was right for each other so the rest of you should just respect the fact that they knew they wwerent responsable enough to care for ht child and acknowledge that they are both stupid for getting her pregnant in the first place..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Landon said:


> Just wanted to say sorry to hear the end result. I dont believe in abortion but hey that's my opinion. Maybe now you should stop being a child and grow up, and not get drunk as much. Clearly drinking got you in a jam, that may or may not haunt you for the rest of your life.


Well, it's not entirely the boozes fault, as I first thought and made it sound.
It was an OLD Condom, my Dumbass used. But still...
[/quote]
I dont see why you would reject a childs life for your mistake... You never know what could have been...
[/quote]

And I dont see how someone who's never been in his situation can judge him. Hell, I dont see how anyone can judge him at all. Maybe this childs purpose in life was to teach those involved a lesson. Death is only in vain if you allow it to be.

Good luck Deez.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the abortion. I don't think it was the way to go. Maybe that baby would have changed your life. Maybe it would have made you a more responsible man.

I agree with sadboy on this Gordeez. You probably won't take me seriously since I'm one of the youngest on the board, but I think it is time for you to grow up. Do you really want to spend the rest of your life as a drunk? Even though you claim you have a crappy job now, I'm sure you'd be pleasantly surprised on how much money you'd have left over if you cut drinking a ton out of your budget. Do you have any idea how much you spend weekly/monthy on alcohol?
~Taylor~

No hard feelings.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> You probably don't want to hear what I have to say, but you brought it up in this public forum..
> 
> Bro, there are lots of people that will tell you that doing the right thing is a ball and chain, that it's not 'sheek,' that you will be ending your life, that you can't have fun anymore.. this and that.
> 
> ...


This is so true....

Not exactly the same situation, but I was dating a girl who become pregnant. I was young and to tell you the truth I was scared out of my mind. I didn't feel I was ready for such a big responsibility of taking care of a child when I was still one myself. Well I got over my fears and said to myself I was going to be a man about it, and do whatever had to be done to provide for this child. Well for 9 long months I took care of this girl. I mean I did everything for her to make sure she was comfortable, and provided anything she needed. I even got a second job to support her. Well she ended up giving birth to the most beautiful baby girl I have ever seen, and when she did, it was the happiest day of my life. Well to make a long story short, I took care of her and the baby, both physically and financially, and I raised this kid for almost a year before finding out it wasn't mine. Oh man I tell ya, it sucked so bad, someone might as well have killed my kid....

It still hurts me to this day


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Well dude I think you made the RIGHT decision. Between you and her, you guys made the same choice that I would have made, and I don't find anything wrong with it.


----------

